# Question? Roosters foot is swollen



## txladydreamer (Sep 6, 2012)

Question? Roosters foot is swollen and deformed. Anything I can do? His middle toe is as big as his leg almost. I have seen pics of Bumblefoot but this seems to be in his toe. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you try soaking it in mildly soapy water ? Or maybe something bit him ? Sorry not much help.


----------



## txladydreamer (Sep 6, 2012)

I have caged him with water and food. I put apple cider vinegar in the water. Just hope the swelling goes down.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like Bumble foot to me. My rooster had this. Soak his foot in Epsom salt and warm water.
Look for a dark scab. Sometimes heavy roosters get it from hopping down from their roosts. Is he limping on it?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Soak the foot in a peroxide bath, and see if there is a scab or a sore. It will bubble at the hole, no matter how small. If there is, then follow the bumblefoot directions. If you can find a scab, you have to pull the scab off, and mash it to get the puss and ick out of it. If not, then you may have to lance it. Good luck!


----------



## txladydreamer (Sep 6, 2012)

He is limping and it looks like a sore where his toenail should be. Going to soak it and see if I have to lance it. I read the article on Bumblefoot and I may have to get help to lance it. Thanks so much for all the help.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm also concerned about the black on his other toes. What is that, is it a bruise? Is it something that may be causing this?


----------

